# How to smoke lake trout?????????



## johnny1 (Nov 14, 2007)

So tell me somebody,after cleaning my trout what is the next thing to do to get it ready for the smoker? How long do you smoke it to be sure it is ready to eat?  Thanks


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

johnny, there were some good recipes posted on this thread the other day...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=10235

You might want to check them out.

Also, welcome to the forum!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 14, 2007)

are ya leaving the skin on the sides ?(easier to remove & more flavorful that way) - basically until it's white in color & the meat flakes w/a fork.
 just squirt a lemon or thin slice a lemon on top of it,adda sprinkle of fresh dill & a shake of cracked or ground black pepper


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

Yup...just ate my last one outta 5 i did 2 months ago, exactly like that. good stuff. Umm so you bought a smoker?
On Edit: sprinkle with Kosher salt...


----------



## twistertail (Nov 14, 2007)

Cant help with how to do it but just got to say smoked lake trout is AWSOME!!  There is a place in Michigan I always stop at when I'm up there fishing and buy a few pounds, called Berts.  Last time I was in Minnesota in the B.W.C.A. we caught a ton of lakers and went back to camp and cooked them over the camp fire.  About 20 minutes from the time they left the lake till they were going into the skillet with butter and lemon pepper, best fish I've ever had.  Man I'm hungry now.


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 14, 2007)

i have been 3 times to northern manitoba...awsome fishing ..no im not telling where..lol..i have a friend up there  who was a fishing guide for a former resort..the best lake trout ..walleye or pike ..dont need a smoker..dont need a fancy grill.. build a fire ..using the natural hardwoods.. stay away from the pines....gut the fish ..walleye and pike dont need to be scaled..stick burn them over the open fire keeping the scales or skin tword the fire..keep the flames down to a smoker level..not to hot....yep i mean just hang it over a stick proped or 2 sticks...slice an onion..a shake of salt.. poke a chunk of onion..poke a chunk of fish..salt to taste..ps for all who may be interested ..i know how to bones free filet northern pike.give me your ..info to contact .. trust me the breast of northern pike will quell you of your disire for walleye...mike..ps bigest pike 27.8 lbs..lakers 38.2lbs..all released


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 14, 2007)

.. Biggest walleye 14.lbs  31 1/2 inches..biggest bass 7.8 lbs...20.5 inches..master angler awards from manitoba..8...fishing guide  performance..hold a reconized master in walleye and pike..oops i guess im kinda braggin ..who likes to fish..lol  open to what you want to know..free..mike


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Those were some nice fish Mike!


----------



## johnny1 (Nov 14, 2007)

http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/d...rent=004-2.jpg


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 14, 2007)

Look like they need to cook a little longer yet.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice fish!!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Those are Niiiiiice Johnny!


----------

